# Oberon Screen Savers



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I took some pictures of my Oberon Bold Celtic knot cover and would like to make them into good looking screen savers. I have already them on my Kindle, but am trying to figure out how to best optimize the the pictures so they are dark enough, don't show words through them, etc. I have the original files, but didn't want to put them all on here, so here is a sample. The originals I have are 800x600.

Thanks for any help you may be able to give!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There are no words to "show through." However, the nature of the e-ink screen is that if the image is displayed without "wiping" the screen first (that dark/white flash you normally see when you change pages in a book), there can be a ghosting effect due to the inherent inefficiency the e-ink screen has in getting all the little 2-color spheres to "roll over" correctly. All that is just to say that there is no attribute of your image file that will prevent (or allow) text to "show through" -- though possibly different levels of darkness/lightness and/or contrast *might* make it less noticeable if you are having a problem with such ghosting on your screensavers. (I haven't really noticed it at all on my K3, but then to be honest I don't actually spend much time looking at my screensavers.  )


----------



## CarolineAM (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm... you have me wondering if it's possible to create bone's own screensaver for the KTouch or Fire... if possible how does one go about doing this?
Many thanks!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh many of us have created screensavers.. Do a search here in the photo gallery and you will find thousands of SS.


----------

